# Ivan the Terrible



## Zhdanov

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_the_Terrible#Arts


----------



## Pugg

Looks very interesting, thank you.


----------



## worov

I've seen the Eisenstein film with Prokofiev's soundtrack. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Triplets

At first I thought this was going to be a reference to the Prokofiev work.


----------



## worov

Triplets said:


> At first I thought this was going to be a reference to the Prokofiev work.


That was my first thought too.


----------



## znapschatz

Amazing! Who would have thought? What an interesting find.


----------



## Triplets

worov said:


> I've seen the Eisenstein film with Prokofiev's soundtrack. It's one of my favorites.


I've seen Nevsky, but never Ivan, I didn't realize that it had been completed; I thought the director died or something before a final version came out. I haven't checked anything here, just reviving 30 year old and no doubt defective memory cells


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Sadly, there was to be no Ivan part III - Eisenstein died during its making and most (but not all) of the film stock was seized and presumably eradicated. By the time Eisenstein was making part III he was 'encouraged' to instead back-pedal and revise part II but as he was aware that his health was now in decline he entered in a grim race against time to finish part III, the results of which may well have been even more controversial than part II. Eisenstein was vehemently against the idea of revising part II anyway but death (perhaps mercifully) intervened before the potato got even hotter.


----------

